# Using Windex To Clean DTG



## promolady (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi to all.
I spoke with the repair tech today at SWFEast (Anthony - what a great guy) Anyway we were discussing the use of Windex on the machines print head station. They are now suggesting that we use only distilled water to clean the capping station because Windex has changed it's formula and it now has wax in it. 
Just wanted to get this info out for all who may not be aware.
Happy Printing To All!!!
Janet


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

> it now has wax in it.


that explains alot!! Thanks for that tidbit.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

Print head station meaning Capping Station?

Just put a little windex (NOW) distilled water on it and then run a head cleaning? I assume that acts as a "flush" ?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have been using windex wipes/bottle for the last year and a half. It has been working fine for me just a couple of sprays a night and good to go in the morning.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Simple Green works great!


----------

